# Odd colored urine



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Anybody ever experienced bright neon green colored urine from their wethers? Almost exactly like the color of antifreeze. It is very strange. They are both drinking water, and it is fresh. They get orchard grass hay. They haven't been out of their pen this week to eat anything extra or strange (except about 5 days ago someone had thrown some onion tops into their pen, the green tops). They are both acting fine. 

They only other change is that two days ago the older goat (4 and a half yrs) developed the worst diarrhea I'd ever seen in a goat. After several pepto and probio treatments he is almost back to normal. He is feeling fine. spunky, eating and drinking and not dehydrated. A recent fecal was negative, but I will have another one done soon. A friend told me to go ahead and treat them both for coccidiosis with Albon. I ordered it. But what about the strange urine?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A few things can cause green urine. Foods like Asparagus, food coloring of any color can turn both poop and pee green. Black licorice falls under this category. But I think what hits your situation on the head was the diarrhea. A bad case can cause green pee. In terms of some medically wrong, a urinary tract infection can cause it due to the puss. So coulda been the onions not sitting well with em for sure. Though nothing bad in onions that I have ever heard of to worry about.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Bob. The other goat had green urine too, and he never had any diarrhea. Their urine seems ok now. Who knows, maybe he ate the bulk of the onion tops since he's a bully to the younger goat! He's feeling good too.


----------

